# Made it to Denmark.



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh man. Work sucks.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 23, 2016)

I love apple Danish


----------



## tirediron (Apr 23, 2016)

NATO conference?


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2016)

Excercise. Conference is in Stockholm in 2 weeks.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 23, 2016)

Good score!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 23, 2016)

I keep trying to like you.....

Glad you made it ok.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2016)

Barb I offered Mrs. ZS a flight over so we could tour Europe next week an she said "next time". Maybey you should come. Cool birds here.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 23, 2016)

Good morning Skive.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 24, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 25, 2016)

Be sure not to miss Copenhagen.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 26, 2016)

Oh I won't. 
This is my 8th pilgrimage to the land of dykes....... Ha ha I said dyke.  I've seen everything from topless ladies holding speed limit signs (Google it) to Legoland.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 26, 2016)

your son is out of control! .....             Just kidding


----------



## zombiesniper (May 1, 2016)

Made it home yesterday.
Going to relax today and reset my clock for a bit.


----------



## pjaye (May 1, 2016)

Glad you made it home ok.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 1, 2016)

Thanks.


----------

